# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ΔΕΠΥ ΚΑΙ CONCERTA

## kartpal

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα,
Παιδιά μόλις χθες διαγνώστηκα με ΔΕΠΥ επισήμως, μιας και εδω και καιρό είχα υποψίες, μέσα μου όμως δεν μπορούσα, ή μάλλον δεν ήθελα να το πιστέψω. Η ψυχίατρος που μου έκανε τη διάγνωση μου πρότεινε να ξεκινήσω το concerta. Δεν ξέρω φοβάμαι να πάρω το φάρμακο, φαντάζομαι θα βγάζει παρενέργειες μέχρι να το συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός και επίσης αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι μήπως είναι εθιστικό και μετά εξαρτηθώ. 
Είναι όλα χάος μέσα στο μυαλό μου. Δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω σχεδόν για τίποτα στη ζωή μου, ξεκινάω κάτι και μετά θέλω να τα παρατήσω. Στην καθημερινότητα μου είμαι ανοργάνωτη, χάνω πληροφορίες και ξεχνάω εύκολα. Υπάρχουν όμως και μέρες που λειτουργώ πολύ πάνω απ τον μέσο όρο, νιώθω δυνατή, ότι μπορώ να καταφέρω τα πάντα, γρήγορα όμως επιστρέφω παλι στα ίδια. Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει. Φοβάμαι να ξεκινήσω οτιδήποτε καινούριο μήπως και δεν τα καταφέρω και ρεζιλευτώ.
Έχει κανείς κάποια παρόμοια ανησυχία? Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα και είδε αποτέλεσμα?
Οποιαδήποτε γνώμη θα είναι πολύ βοηθητική για μένα.

----------


## Nikolaus

Το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα ΔΕΠΥ για προσωπικούς λόγους και είναι φυσιολογικά όλα αυτα που βιώνεις ως νευροδιαφορετικό άτομο που εχει ΔΕΠΥ. Να σου πω το εξής. Η επίσημη φαρμακευτική αγωγή για ΔΕΠΥ είναι τα διεγερτικά (όπως το concerta) τα οποία λειτουργούν σε ένα 70% των ατόμων που τα παίρνουν. Στο υπόλοιπο 30% που δε λειτουργούν συνήθως προτείνονται τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που κατα ένα περίεργο τρόπο λειτουργούν. Εαν ακολουθήσεις την αγωγή και δουλέψουν όντως τα φάρμακα, θα είναι σα να είχες θολή όραση και έβαλες γυαλιά που τη διόρθωσαν. Αν ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ μαρτυρίες ατόμων που έχουν πάρει τα ανάλογα φάρμακα θα θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις εχθές. Επειδή στους περισσότερους τα διεγερτικά δρουν άμεσα (ακόμη κι από την 1η μέρα) δε θα βιώσεις εθισμό ανάλογο με αυτό των αντικαταθλιπτικών. Εαν για παράδειγμα σταματήσεις να τα παίρνεις ξαφνικά, θα νιώσεις όπως νιώθεις τώρα (ίσως λίγο πιο έντονα τις πρώτες μέρες). Υπάρχουν άτομα που δε τα παίρνουν καθημερινά, αλλά μόνο τις μέρες που θεωρουν οτι τα έχουν ανάγκη π.χ. ναι τις καθημερινες λόγω δουλειάς και όχι τα ΣΚ / τις ημέρες που έχουν κάποια έντονη πνευματική εργασία ή κάτι άλλο για το οποίο θεωρούν οτι τα χρειάζονται. Αυτό θα το συζητήσεις με το γιατρό σου. Ένα άλλο κρίσιμο θέμα είναι η δοσολογία. Η δοσολογία με την οποία θα ξεκινήσεις μπορεί να μη σε πιάσει επειδή είναι μικρή ή μπορεί ακόμη και να σου δημιουργήσει πιο έντονο brain fog επειδή ενδεχομένως θα πρέπει να μειωθεί. Χρειάζονται δοκιμές για να φτάσεις στην κατάλληλη για σένα δοσολογία. 

Δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα δοκιμάζοντας την αγωγή. Ισώς αυτό που χάνεις τώρα να το κερδίσεις λαμβάνοντας αυτή την αγωγή.

----------


## kartpal

> Το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα ΔΕΠΥ για προσωπικούς λόγους και είναι φυσιολογικά όλα αυτα που βιώνεις ως νευροδιαφορετικό άτομο που εχει ΔΕΠΥ. Να σου πω το εξής. Η επίσημη φαρμακευτική αγωγή για ΔΕΠΥ είναι τα διεγερτικά (όπως το concerta) τα οποία λειτουργούν σε ένα 70% των ατόμων που τα παίρνουν. Στο υπόλοιπο 30% που δε λειτουργούν συνήθως προτείνονται τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που κατα ένα περίεργο τρόπο λειτουργούν. Εαν ακολουθήσεις την αγωγή και δουλέψουν όντως τα φάρμακα, θα είναι σα να είχες θολή όραση και έβαλες γυαλιά που τη διόρθωσαν. Αν ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ μαρτυρίες ατόμων που έχουν πάρει τα ανάλογα φάρμακα θα θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις εχθές. Επειδή στους περισσότερους τα διεγερτικά δρουν άμεσα (ακόμη κι από την 1η μέρα) δε θα βιώσεις εθισμό ανάλογο με αυτό των αντικαταθλιπτικών. Εαν για παράδειγμα σταματήσεις να τα παίρνεις ξαφνικά, θα νιώσεις όπως νιώθεις τώρα (ίσως λίγο πιο έντονα τις πρώτες μέρες). Υπάρχουν άτομα που δε τα παίρνουν καθημερινά, αλλά μόνο τις μέρες που θεωρουν οτι τα έχουν ανάγκη π.χ. ναι τις καθημερινες λόγω δουλειάς και όχι τα ΣΚ / τις ημέρες που έχουν κάποια έντονη πνευματική εργασία ή κάτι άλλο για το οποίο θεωρούν οτι τα χρειάζονται. Αυτό θα το συζητήσεις με το γιατρό σου. Ένα άλλο κρίσιμο θέμα είναι η δοσολογία. Η δοσολογία με την οποία θα ξεκινήσεις μπορεί να μη σε πιάσει επειδή είναι μικρή ή μπορεί ακόμη και να σου δημιουργήσει πιο έντονο brain fog επειδή ενδεχομένως θα πρέπει να μειωθεί. Χρειάζονται δοκιμές για να φτάσεις στην κατάλληλη για σένα δοσολογία. 
> 
> Δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα δοκιμάζοντας την αγωγή. Ισώς αυτό που χάνεις τώρα να το κερδίσεις λαμβάνοντας αυτή την αγωγή.


Αρχικά ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου, μου έδωσε δύναμη και μια θετική ώθηση στο να αποφασίσω να ξεκινήσω την αγωγή. Αυτά ακριβώς που μου είπες και εσύ μου επισήμανε η ψυχίατρος που μου έκανε τη διάγνωση. Όμως ενω φεύγοντας απ το ιατρείο ήμουν αποφασισμένη να ξεκινήσω τη θεραπεία αμέσως επόμενη μέρα, το επόμενο πρωί που ξύπνησα άρχισα να κάνω τόσες πολλές σκέψεις και να βρίσκω χίλια δυο εμπόδια ώστε να το αναβάλλω και να με πείσω ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω και μόνη μου. Μου είχε δώσει να συμπληρώσω ένα ερωτηματολόγιο που η αλήθεια στα περισσότερα απάντησα θετικά. Όμως στις αντίστοιχες ερωτήσεις για την παιδική ηλικία πολλά δεν ίσχυαν για μένα, όπως για παράδειγμα το να μην μπορώ να καθίσω ήσυχη ή να έχω μαθησιακές δυσκολίες, απεναντίας ήμουν αρκετά καλή μαθήτρια. Άρα λέω μήπως τελικά η διάγνωση ήταν κάπως βιαστική και απλά λόγω έλλειψης εμπιστοσύνης στον εαυτό μου έχω αυτά τα συμπτώματα? Δεν ξέρω με μία επίσκεψη μπορούν να βγάλουν μια τόσο σοβαρή διάγνωση? Γιατί πριν 2 χρόνια είχα επισκευτεί ξανά και έναν άλλο ψυχίατρο και απ το τηλ που είχαμε μιλήσει ήταν πεπεισμένος ότι έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και μάλιστα μου είχε συνταγογραφήσει και φάρμακα. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω.

----------


## Nikolaus

Είναι στο χέρι σου να μάθεις άμεσα εαν αυτά τα φάρμακα μπορούν να δουλέψουν σε εσένα. Απλώς δοκίμασε τα. Είτε θα δουλέψουν είτε όχι. Δε θα σου δημιουργήσουν κάποιο μόνιμο πρόβλημα. Η μόνη αλλαγή που μπορεί να φέρουν είναι προς το καλύτερο.

----------


## Iwsif95

Αν έχεις αμφιβολίες για τη διάγνωση να πας να πάρεις κι άλλη γνώμη. Ενδεχομένως να σου γίνει διαφορετική διάγνωση.Αυτο είναι ψυχοφθόρο το ξέρω αλλά στην Ελλάδα σε 5 γιατρούς να πας 5 διαφορικές απόψεις θα ακούσεις. Τουλάχιστον να στο επιβεβαιώσει ακόμη ένας ψυχίατρος ότι εσείς ΔΕΠΥ

----------


## Lorka

Kartpal και Nikolaus αν θέλετε στείλτε μου να μιλήσουμε για ΔΕΠΥ πλζ

Η επικοινωνία με άλλα νδ άτομα είναι σχεδόν λυτρωτική κι επίσης θέλω γνώμες για τους γιατρούς που έχετε πάει για τη ΔΕΠΥ γιατί ψάχνω άμμεσα :Ρ

[email protected]

----------


## Lorka

Επίσης ναι συμφωνώ με Νικολαους φουλ, απλά δεν απάντησα γιατί ήλπιζα να τα πούμε αλλού γιατί εδώ μπαίνω σπάνια, και προτιμώ τσατ γενικά 

Δεν έχεις τίποτα να φοβάσαι γιατί απλά δεν έχεις τίποτα να χάσεις, δεν υπογράφεις συμβόλαιο, δεν είναι αντικαταθλιπτικά να πρέπει να τα πάρεις τουλαχιστον 6μηνο κλπ. Απλώς δοκίμασε τα! Δύο είναι τα τεινά ή θα σε "σώσουν" ή δε θα σου κάτσουν καλά και απλώς θα τα σταματήσεις ή θα δοκιμάσεις άλλα, δεν έγινε τίποτα. Έχουν σώσει πολλούς. 

Και γενικά ίσως είναι και καλός τρόπος να επιβεβαιώσεις τη διάγνωση... Εφόσον έχεις θέματα δεπυ και είχες την τύχη να πάρεις διάγνωση και συνταγή (δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο στην Ελλάδα) απλώς δοκίμασε τη βοήθεια που σου δώθηκε!

----------


## kartpal

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την υποστήριξη! 3 μέρες τώρα διαβάζω συνέχεια για το concerta και ομολογώ ότι με τρόμαξαν αρκετά οι παρενέργειες που διάβασα παρολαυτά επειδή δεν αντέχω άλλο την κατάσταση που βρίσκομαι λεω να τα δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε πως θα πάει. Στη χειρότερη να με ζορίσουν πολύ και να τα σταματήσω, στην καλύτερη να πανε όλα καλά και να με βοηθήσουν. Η στασιμότητα είναι αργός θάνατος.

----------


## kartpal

> Kartpal και Nikolaus αν θέλετε στείλτε μου να μιλήσουμε για ΔΕΠΥ πλζ
> 
> Η επικοινωνία με άλλα νδ άτομα είναι σχεδόν λυτρωτική κι επίσης θέλω γνώμες για τους γιατρούς που έχετε πάει για τη ΔΕΠΥ γιατί ψάχνω άμμεσα :Ρ
> 
> [email protected]


Lorka σου έστειλα email

----------

